# Final coat of Black Aura Eggshell



## tronman (Oct 31, 2008)

This was the final finish coat. Dust in the air. Working around three different trades as usual.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

Don't know what to say with the pic the way it is. May wanna take another after the dust settles. Gots to post clear pics if you want honest opinions.


----------



## Dmax Consulting (Jul 22, 2008)

You have a tough situation, bro.


----------

